# SatNav Update



## willipa (May 20, 2009)

Hello..
I tried to do a 2016\2017 update twice now but get the same problem each time it gets to about 60% through the update and then says "The update was interrupted. Please insert SD card 2 to continue". I re-downloaded the full may from My Audi again but got the same issue.

Anyone else had similar issues?
Thanks


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I installed it ok a couple of months ago in slot 1 of the SD reader. Could the card be corrupted?


----------



## willipa (May 20, 2009)

It is a new card and used it with music on there with no issue....Maybe I should try in slot 1....never know....thanks


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Have you deleted the music off the card before trying the update? Maybe try formatting the card before uploading the update maps.


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

Stupid question but it's My Audi the same as Your Audi? I can't find My Audi and on Your Audi it doesn't say anything about any update?


----------



## willipa (May 20, 2009)

Yes I formatted the card both times I tried just in case....
Yes I got the update from My Audi..then go to Audi Connect......

Cheers


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Silly question, is the card's capacity big enough?


----------



## willipa (May 20, 2009)

Yes its a 32GB SanDisk.... All goes on card and starts to update and then just stops at about 60%......Will try again at weekend in Slot1 just in case after re-formatting and downloading again....thanks


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

waynej46 said:


> Stupid question but it's My Audi the same as Your Audi? I can't find My Audi and on Your Audi it doesn't say anything about any update?


Your Audi lets you track your order and follows the build process & gives you some information post purchase:
https://www.audi.co.uk/youraudi/youraud ... re/landing

My Audi lets you arrange services & access things like connect services.
https://login.audi.com/login/#/en/GB/home


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

willipa said:


> Yes its a 32GB SanDisk.... All goes on card and starts to update and then just stops at about 60%......Will try again at weekend in Slot1 just in case after re-formatting and downloading again....thanks


map is almost 13GB and you can use slot 1 or 2..I only can say that, server are often slow or you need to download the file again..
when I download myPOI, I have to repeat the process 5/6 times at least!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't know if you've already read it or not but the guide by moro anis is very helpful on this matter ....
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1216449


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

Matrix said:


> waynej46 said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid question but it's My Audi the same as Your Audi? I can't find My Audi and on Your Audi it doesn't say anything about any update?
> ...


Cheers for that. I've saved it on my favourites.


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

How often do you do this? And when do you know about updates?

I thought the dealer would do this? 
Mine is 2 weeks old so I'm presuming the SatNav is upto date....


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

csi_basel said:


> How often do you do this? And when do you know about updates?
> 
> I thought the dealer would do this?
> Mine is 2 weeks old so I'm presuming the SatNav is upto date....


Audi says that the car is sold with the last update installed, now we are at the 2016/2017 and the 2017 will be about in February.
you can check it in menu, settings, option button (where you can update the firmware), software version


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

csi_basel said:


> How often do you do this? And when do you know about updates?
> 
> I thought the dealer would do this?
> Mine is 2 weeks old so I'm presuming the SatNav is upto date....


Think you get 4 updates for free, so spread them out ;-)


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

5 updates


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Is it a number of updates or number of years you get updates?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

It's 5 updates at 6 monthly intervals. Assuming your maps are up to date from new that takes you through to 3 years from purchase when your "license" expires.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## jessat (Jul 23, 2016)

I updated my maps today. Took 40 minutes to upload from the SD1 slot..... once I found the correct menu item in the MMI.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Out of interest, how long did it take you to download and verify the maps? Took me the best part of 3 hours last night and the only connection speed I get with the Audi site is around 10 mb/s.


----------



## willipa (May 20, 2009)

Sadly I didn't get a chance to try the update again at the weekend, wife tidied up and lost my Memory card  .
Found again and just starting to do the download again from fresh and noticed on the My Audi site it says.....

"The latest map updates can be downloaded here free of charge and then installed in the vehicle via SD card. You can download and install the updates an unlimited number of times. The Map Update includes the first five updates to the version of the map installed at the factory. The updates are issued every six months."

Cheers


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Has anyone had a dealer instal the latest maps for them (and which?). For some reason, I am having difficulty downloading it and frankly, I would prefer to just have them do it as presumably dealers will have copies of the latest maps? I asked Audi Live Chat and they suggested rocking up to Victoria Audi and they would do it. I phoned them and... they said they wouldn't - well not for free. They seemed put out there was even a problem. I said that countless times I have been unable to complete a destination. He says that even with the last part of the postcode missing, it will suggest the right destination and clearly I'm not doing it right..?! Any directions to the right answer on this would be welcome..!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

Not had any problems updating the maps on mine, took 25 min to download 17 gig on my 80 meg connection and the about 40 - 45 install

Ta

Migzy


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

sherry13 said:


> Has anyone had a dealer instal the latest maps for them (and which?). For some reason, I am having difficulty downloading it and frankly, I would prefer to just have them do it as presumably dealers will have copies of the latest maps? I asked Audi Live Chat and they suggested rocking up to Victoria Audi and they would do it. I phoned them and... they said they wouldn't - well not for free. They seemed put out there was even a problem. I said that countless times I have been unable to complete a destination. He says that even with the last part of the postcode missing, it will suggest the right destination and clearly I'm not doing it right..?! Any directions to the right answer on this would be welcome..!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It does say on the myAudi site that dealers will charge for updating maps.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

I had no problem updating the maps. took a bit of time but even if you stop when you restart the car it carries on to finish from where it left off.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

sherry13 said:


> Has anyone had a dealer instal the latest maps for them (and which?). For some reason, I am having difficulty downloading it and frankly, I would prefer to just have them do it as presumably dealers will have copies of the latest maps? I asked Audi Live Chat and they suggested rocking up to Victoria Audi and they would do it. I phoned them and... they said they wouldn't - well not for free. They seemed put out there was even a problem. I said that countless times I have been unable to complete a destination. He says that even with the last part of the postcode missing, it will suggest the right destination and clearly I'm not doing it right..?! Any directions to the right answer on this would be welcome..!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Didn't have any issues either. Which part of the process are you stuck at? Downloading to your pc? Or uploading the maps to your car?


----------

